# 5000k light full spectrum



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

In terms of growing plants, it should work fine. In terms of appealing to the eye, it might be a bit on the yellowish side.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

it is actually not that yellow to my eye but thanks man.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

radioman said:


> I have a 5000k light that is a cf full spectrum I have used this to grow plants in a 2.5g tank. So this k rating is ok correct?


If you are growing plants your doing something correct!!!

A 5000K-5500k light from what I have heard from is best to grow plants because of the better penetration of lumins or the amount of light that gets down to the plants.

Heard this from someone that works on the Monterey Bay Aquarium Planted Tanks.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

5000K to around 10000K will do fine. It's just yellow. Might not be yellow to you now, but next to a 10000K bulb, it's VERY yellow. 

But if you're happy with it, stick with the bulb!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I use 5000k for my power compacts, kelvin temperature is more of a personal preference. I don't have 10000k to compare to, so it looks quite bright and not yellowish to me. 

More important is PAR I think in determining its effectiveness on plant growth.


----------



## glowing_volcanoo (Feb 23, 2008)

hii, i too hav a 6500k CFL for my 2.5 gallon nano. i'm planning to put in some glossostigma n few hair grass. will this light b ok??


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

what wattage is the lamp?
im guessing about 9-18w?
if you are planning to grow glosso and hairgrass i would start them off emmersed
get some ada tourmaline bc it grows glosso 50% faster


----------



## glowing_volcanoo (Feb 23, 2008)

yes, the light is 15W..thnx for your advice :icon_surp


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

The only time I used a 6700K was when I mixed it with 10000K. It looked good to me. I personally like the yellow cast of all 5000K anyway, if you're going to a natural warm "Amazon" look.


----------

